# Classless fans . .



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2014)

This doesn't pertain to ANY ONE fan base, but if your team gets beat/wins, by 1 point, or 50 pts, be a gracious winner/loser.


Concede a loss, congrats the other team, I don't want to hear about bad coaching, bad calls, injuries, etc, it's ALL part of the game, week in, week out.




Some of ya'll need to get it together, can't stand a class LESS fan, win, or lose.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 16, 2014)

Lol


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 16, 2014)

The dawgs stomped Auburn yesterday


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2014)

I agree with you Quack, but I am still mad bout the refs costing us that SC game, why if weren't for that stupid ref and injuries we would have killed that worthless team.


----------



## tcward (Nov 16, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> The dawgs stomped Auburn yesterday



This^ oh this!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Nov 16, 2014)

The refs costs Clemson that game yesterday... They let Cole Stoudt throw the ball to the wrong team 3 or 4 times and never did a thing about it. 

Seriously congrats to the jackets on a nice win yesterday! I think we are in for a great ballgame when they meet UGA.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2014)

GT will be playing for a NC in the next 2 yrs . .



I'm not "classless," just slightly delusional . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I agree with you Quack, but I am still mad bout the refs costing us that SC game, why if weren't for that stupid ref and injuries we would have killed that worthless team.





Prime example, band yoself . .


----------



## BrotherBadger (Nov 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:
			
		

> can't stand a class LESS fan, win, or lose.



Then I'd recommend not reading sports forums. Otherwise you're going to be quite upset, as that's the way a lot of people act on the interwebs. 

If folks want to act the fool, I don't mind. I usually just worry about me and my team.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Speaking of classless fans.

http://www.nj.com/eagles/index.ssf/...sham_tried_to_give_to_female_bengals_fan.html


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This doesn't pertain to ANY ONE fan base, but if your team gets beat/wins, by 1 point, or 50 pts, be a gracious winner/loser.
> 
> 
> Concede a loss, congrats the other team, I don't want to hear about bad coaching, bad calls, injuries, etc, it's ALL part of the game, week in, week out.
> ...



Go Dawgs


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 17, 2014)

Ruger#3 said:


> Speaking of classless fans.
> 
> http://www.nj.com/eagles/index.ssf/...sham_tried_to_give_to_female_bengals_fan.html



That guy has to be near the bottom of the ocean floor. Maybe some of that karma people talk about will get him.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 17, 2014)

We're undefeated and I still complain about coaching before halftime.  Does that count?

Eventually, we will lose a game.  When we do, I'll still sleep like a baby that night.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This doesn't pertain to ANY ONE fan base, but if your team gets beat/wins, by 1 point, or 50 pts, be a gracious winner/loser.
> 
> 
> Concede a loss, congrats the other team, I don't want to hear about bad coaching, bad calls, injuries, etc, it's ALL part of the game, week in, week out.
> ...



Some folks just can't admit they are wrong... Even if it's in black and white..


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This doesn't pertain to ANY ONE fan base, but if your team gets beat/wins, by 1 point, or 50 pts, be a gracious winner/loser.



Some of us enjoy the back and forth and ball busting.

Talking trash and betting among friends adds another dimension to the game. 

Kinda like the avatar bets.

I don't do much of it on this website(too many thin skinned UGA fans), but I enjoy an intense rivalry with a couple Eagles fans and Cowboys haters(I'm a Cowboys fan) and several Clemson/UGA fans(I like Tech) on another site that is a nationwide(worldwide) 4x4 site.

I've got a couple packs of jerky coming my way when the Cowboys sweep the Giants, a 12 pack and lunch on the Cowboys-Eagles and a death match(permaban) on a Cowboys-Eagles sweep.

All in fun. Football is entertainment, not a way of life.


----------



## GAGE (Nov 17, 2014)

Ruger#3 said:


> Speaking of classless fans.
> 
> http://www.nj.com/eagles/index.ssf/...sham_tried_to_give_to_female_bengals_fan.html



I watched that last night, and was thinking someone is going to make him pay for that.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 17, 2014)

GAGE said:


> I watched that last night, and was thinking someone is going to make him pay for that.



I noticed it during an update while watching the Falcons game.  I'll bet he got a brand new, water logged, flat screen after Katrina, too.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> GT will be playing for a NC in the next 2 yrs . .
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not "classless," just slightly delusional . .


 
I like the way you think Quack,  but yes - you are dilusional.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> GT will be playing for a NC in the next 2 yrs . .
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not "classless," just slightly delusional . .



They certainly will have a better chance coming out of the ACC.  

But, you will certainly need to learn how to beat the dawgs.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Nov 24, 2014)

A co-workers son who attends Auburn was a guest of some of his friends that attend Ga for the game. After the game while walking in downtown Athens he and his girlfriend had several people mostly adult age curse at them using vile language toward him and her. 
 I know several Ga fans and they are good people but here is a message for the others and it goes for all teams fans. If you think because the guys on the field for the team you support winning makes you in anyway superior to another person you are a IDIOT, and probably should not be let out without a babysitter.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> They certainly will have a better chance coming out of the ACC.
> 
> But, you will certainly need to learn how to beat the dawgs.











Lindseys Grandpa said:


> A co-workers son who attends Auburn was a guest of some of his friends that attend Ga for the game. After the game while walking in downtown Athens he and his girlfriend had several people mostly adult age curse at them using vile language toward him and her.
> I know several Ga fans and they are good people but here is a message for the others and it goes for all teams fans. If you think because the guys on the field for the team you support winning makes you in anyway superior to another person you are a IDIOT, and probably should not be let out without a babysitter.





Amen brother !! !


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2014)

mike1225 said:


> That guy has to be near the bottom of the ocean floor. Maybe some of that karma people talk about will get him.



At least the Saint's were nice enough to give her another game ball later(per update).
He's still a jerk and i hope every time he looks at that stolen ball, he remembers what a jerk he is.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 24, 2014)

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> A co-workers son who attends Auburn was a guest of some of his friends that attend Ga for the game. After the game while walking in downtown Athens he and his girlfriend had several people mostly adult age curse at them using vile language toward him and her.
> I know several Ga fans and they are good people but here is a message for the others and it goes for all teams fans. If you think because the guys on the field for the team you support winning makes you in anyway superior to another person you are a IDIOT, and probably should not be let out without a babysitter.



Has happened to me every time I've been to Baton Rouge win or lose before or after the game. LSU = the most classless fans in the country


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2014)

Never been to their stadium, but always heard Arkansas fanzz were TERRIBLE ???


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This doesn't pertain to ANY ONE fan base, but if your team gets beat/wins, by 1 point, or 50 pts, be a gracious winner/loser.
> 
> 
> Concede a loss, congrats the other team, I don't want to hear about bad coaching, bad calls, injuries, etc, it's ALL part of the game, week in, week out.
> ...



Your absolutely correct. especially ones that put stickers on vacuum cleaners.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 815929
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Havent seen that one yet. Haha.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 26, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Some folks just can't admit they are wrong... Even if it's in black and white..



and just when you thought the homo sapiens killed out the neanderthals  there's no class in this forum, never has been, never will be. It's always been an inflammatory place, and sometime one has to become inflammatory just to tread water herein.

some of these kids are young and spoiled, they don't have good manners. remember there's also a couple of bama posers on here that weren't old enough to remember the 1992 national championship or the tailspin the program went into after Stallings got in trouble and left. You'd figure these johnny come lately fanboys would've at least read about it on wikipedia. After Saban retires that could happen again, maybe not via sanctions but more into wilderness effect.

oh and right now, Arkansas are a much better team than UGA. Bielema has them clicking

Hail State!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 26, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> and just when you thought the homo sapiens killed out the neanderthals  there's no class in this forum, never has been, never will be. It's always been an inflammatory place, and sometime one has to become inflammatory just to tread water herein.
> 
> some of these kids are young and spoiled, they don't have good manners. remember there's also a couple of bama posers on here that weren't old enough to remember the 1992 national championship or the tailspin the program went into after Stallings got in trouble and left. You'd figure these johnny come lately fanboys would've at least read about it on wikipedia. After Saban retires that could happen again, maybe not via sanctions but more into wilderness effect.
> 
> ...



It is a sports talk forum ODR.....You cant take the smack talk as being anything personal but, sometimes we bring things on ourselves that we could otherwise avoid.And then you got swinehog!!!
And no Arkansas is not as good as Georgia....Georgia beat them  45-32 at there house.Did you forget?
I guess your feeling pretty good seeing how the Hogs thumped Ole Miss?


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 26, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> It is a sports talk forum ODR.....You cant take the smack talk as being anything personal but, sometimes we bring things on ourselves that we could otherwise avoid.And then you got swinehog!!!
> And no Arkansas is not as good as Georgia....Georgia beat them  45-32 at there house.Did you forget?
> I guess your feeling pretty good seeing how the Hogs thumped Ole Miss?



the arkansas team that uga beat is not the same team that shutout LSU and Ole Miss. teams change. Ark is executing at a very high level. I agree with Coach Bielema. Right now if you put Arkansas in a room with any team in the country they can hold their on. It's no coincidence that they played Bama so tough, they played State so tough, and shut these other teams out. They played poorly in the UGA game,

Fishhawk, surely you are wise enough to recognize that teams change throughout the course of the season. You could make the same argument that the uga team that shutout Mizzou isn't the same one that caved in to Florida. No comparison.

As for the personal stuff, these lunatics have made it personal. this place has always been like this, it'll be the same when I'm gone.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 26, 2014)

mississippi state has beaten 1 current top 25 team.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 26, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> the arkansas team that uga beat is not the same team that shutout LSU and Ole Miss. teams change. Ark is executing at a very high level. I agree with Coach Bielema. Right now if you put Arkansas in a room with any team in the country they can hold their on. It's no coincidence that they played Bama so tough, they played State so tough, and shut these other teams out. They played poorly in the UGA game,
> 
> Fishhawk, surely you are wise enough to recognize that teams change throughout the course of the season. You could make the same argument that the uga team that shutout Mizzou isn't the same one that caved in to Florida. No comparison.
> 
> As for the personal stuff, these lunatics have made it personal. this place has always been like this, it'll be the same when I'm gone.



Yea I do realize teams get better during the season,it's what good team suppose to do and I would venture to say the Ga.Dawgs,they real Dawgs are clicking on all cylinders right now.......But with that said what has happened at Arkansas has everything to do with Bielema's beard!!!You've heard about the beard right?
State hasn't played that good on the road this year,have they?Dont they play Miss. on the road?
and as for the personal stuff you've had a hand in it also!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 26, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> mississippi state has beaten 1 current top 25 team.



State doesn't appear to be playing as good as they were during the first part of the season.....We'll see!!!


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 26, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> mississippi state has beaten 1 current top 25 team.



last I checked they were 10-1 and in 2nd place in the sec west. their only loss was to Alabama on the road, now the #1 team.

They're #4 in the CFP. They've beaten everyone they've played except one.

If you're trying to say they have not had a fine season then you need help, badly.

@fishhawk, I agree they have not played as well on the road since LSU, that can and will change.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 26, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> it'll be the same when I'm gone.




Admitting defeat and leaving??? 



You can take Swinehog with ya...


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 28, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Admitting defeat and leaving???
> 
> 
> 
> You can take Swinehog with ya...



no I'm not leaving anytime soon. my point is that this forum has been overrun with rednecks and idiots for years. that will not change.


----------



## huntersluck (Nov 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This doesn't pertain to ANY ONE fan base, but if your team gets beat/wins, by 1 point, or 50 pts, be a gracious winner/loser.
> 
> 
> Concede a loss, congrats the other team, I don't want to hear about bad coaching, bad calls, injuries, etc, it's ALL part of the game, week in, week out.
> ...



I agree 100 percent


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 29, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> no I'm not leaving anytime soon. my point is that this forum has been overrun with rednecks and idiots for years. that will not change.



You should talk.........


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> no I'm not leaving anytime soon. my point is that this forum has been overrun with rednecks and idiots for years. that will not change.



the fishing forum has more rednecks and idiots too. its time for you to head back over here. take woodsman with you too. Bye.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 29, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> the fishing forum has more rednecks and idiots too. its time for you to head back over here. take woodsman with you too. Bye.



I didn't know woodsman could fish, I thought he could just troll!!!


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 29, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> no I'm not leaving anytime soon. my point is that this forum has been overrun with rednecks and idiots for years. that will not change.



Not till Dak leaves and Miss State is a bottom dweller once again. Bless his heart.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> no I'm not leaving anytime soon. my point is that this forum has been overrun with rednecks and idiots for years. that will not change.



you are from mississippi. we have seen your photo. you take selfies with every bass you catch. if you not a redneck, no one is.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> this forum has been overrun with idiots



You should fit right in with them


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2014)

Hmmmmmmmmmm ?????


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Are you calling me classless?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Go dawgs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Are you calling me classless?





Nosir, but I like yo Avatar . . .


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nosir, but I like yo Avatar . . .



...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2014)

ouch . . .


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Pooch kicks


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2014)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Anyone mentioned pooch kicks yet


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Anyone mentioned pooch kicks yet


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> You should fit right in with them



I imagine he'll be a bit less lippy now that fail state has been exposed as an average squad.  Wonder if Mullen will be jumping ship?  He peaked at mississippi state this season.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Wonder if Mullen will be jumping ship?  He peaked at mississippi state this season.



Stock probably dropped after his clock mismanagement


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Stock probably dropped after his clock mismanagement



He's losing a bunch of seniors...and he's in Starkvegas.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

He may.  I know I would want out of trailerville


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2014)

Mullen is as good as gone


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2014)

Wowser, this one run off da tracks . . .




'Course Ida been disappointed in'f it didnt . . .


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Congrats again to tech who runs this state


----------



## 308fan (Nov 29, 2014)

sec refs.....

"2. Nice play by Swann, but Georgia caught a break: Yes, Georgia twice fumbled away certain touchdowns in the first, with Nick Chubb losing the ball at the Tech one after a hit by Isaiah Johnson and Sony Michel losing it in the end zone (forced by Quayshawn Nealy). But the Bulldogs caught a huge break when they took a 14-7 lead in the third quarter. The Jackets were driving toward an apparent go-ahead touchdown when Thomas hit the pile inside the Georgia one. One replay showed Thomas may have been in the end zone. The clearer issue that that Thomas’s forward progress had been stopped but officials never blew the whistle. Damian Swann made a great play to pull the ball out and ran 99 yards in the other direction for a touchdown. That play was reviewed on replay but it could only be overturned if Thomas was ruled to have scored or was down. Neither ruling occurred. The replay can’t assume a whistle. "


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2014)

308fan said:


> sec refs.....
> 
> "2. Nice play by Swann, but Georgia caught a break: Yes, Georgia twice fumbled away certain touchdowns in the first, with Nick Chubb losing the ball at the Tech one after a hit by Isaiah Johnson and Sony Michel losing it in the end zone (forced by Quayshawn Nealy). But the Bulldogs caught a huge break when they took a 14-7 lead in the third quarter. The Jackets were driving toward an apparent go-ahead touchdown when Thomas hit the pile inside the Georgia one. One replay showed Thomas may have been in the end zone. The clearer issue that that Thomas’s forward progress had been stopped but officials never blew the whistle. Damian Swann made a great play to pull the ball out and ran 99 yards in the other direction for a touchdown. That play was reviewed on replay but it could only be overturned if Thomas was ruled to have scored or was down. Neither ruling occurred. The replay can’t assume a whistle. "





And yet, lil ole GT still WON!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 30, 2014)

I have 3 couches for sale.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 30, 2014)

Delivery is extra


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This doesn't pertain to ANY ONE fan base, but if your team gets beat/wins, by 1 point, or 50 pts, be a gracious winner/loser.
> 
> 
> Concede a loss, congrats the other team, I don't want to hear about bad coaching, bad calls, injuries, etc, it's ALL part of the game, week in, week out.
> ...



Your turning into one.....Guess that's what happens when you win and aint use to it!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> And yet, lil ole GT still WON!!!!



I will have to say that this GT team is the toughest I've seen in a long long time.  When we made a mistake, they were on it like white on rice.  When they made a mistake, they held the wall.  Congratulations!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 815929
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Posting this picture is the pinnacle of how a classless fan shows off!


----------



## glynr329 (Nov 30, 2014)

Something that always amazes me is when most people's team loses I hear so many excuses but when they win they are awesome. Not that the other team is no good or they had bad calls etc etc? It is called justification. Usually when a team wins it is because they were a better team that day. Just facts


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 30, 2014)

Congrats tech


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 30, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Congrats tech



Yep congrats to all the tech people out there.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2014)

Browning7wsm-



> lol.. That's about right for this state and sports isn't it.





> so your saying they're skeered ?? Gotcha





> lol lol
> 
> stay on the couch





> don't get off that couch now.
> 
> Good punt tech.





lbzdually said:


> been sitting on the couch most of the day, after all it's my birthday, except for fixing the kids and me dinner.





> obc not having a good day.
> 
> 
> Ps.. Sale on couches in chatsworth.





> rtr.
> 
> No couch needed!!
> 
> Roll tide





> sale on couches in chatsworth..
> Trailerville in albany where they make min wage


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2014)

Excuse my behaviour from yesterday, just got off work at 7am, stayed up ALL day drankin . . .


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Excuse my behaviour from yesterday, just got off work at 7am, stayed up ALL day drankin . . .



You run this state. No excuse needed


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Excuse my behaviour from yesterday, just got off work at 7am, stayed up ALL day drankin . . .



I would have sworn you was gonna go to bed as a duck and wake up a myna bird!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> You run this state. No excuse needed





Oh yeah, memory lapse, I forgot WE OWN this STATE !!!


for now . . .


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Excuse my behaviour from yesterday, just got off work at 7am, stayed up ALL day drankin . . .



no apology needed Quack Daddy. Thats a beautiful thing you just described.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh yeah, memory lapse, I forgot WE OWN this STATE !!!
> 
> 
> for now . . .



364 more long, long days by my count.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2014)

elfiii said:


> 364 more long, long days by my count.





Yassir, and don't think we ain't gonna enjoy EACH and EVERY one of 'em !!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2014)

....oh how they suck


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 19, 2015)

Rtr


----------



## alphachief (Oct 19, 2015)

Being a die hard college football fan is not for the faint of heart.  Either put your big boy pants on and play along...or slip on those panties and become a soccer fan.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 19, 2015)

Tech still runs this state


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yassir, and don't think we ain't gonna enjoy EACH and EVERY one of 'em !!!



How have they been?


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 19, 2015)

riprap said:


> How have they been?



meh


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This doesn't pertain to ANY ONE fan base, but if your team gets beat/wins, by 1 point, or 50 pts, be a gracious winner/loser.
> 
> 
> Concede a loss, congrats the other team, I don't want to hear about bad coaching, bad calls, injuries, etc, it's ALL part of the game, week in, week out.
> ...




You are getting a lot of practice in being a gracious loser.  How is it working out for you? 

Unfortunately, I've gotten more than I wanted this year as well!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 20, 2015)

Rtr


----------



## elfiii (Oct 20, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Rtr



FitRep = Thug In Training. ^ Good effort but needs more practice. Not ready for prime time yet. Still misses key assignments but getting better. Talent evident by spirited play and could be fully developed in future. Suggest Thugs coach work on fundamentals and strength training in near future. Hold at JV team, 1st on depth chart for remainder of   season.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Some folks just can't admit they are wrong... Even if it's in black and white..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 20, 2015)

elfiii said:


> FitRep = Thug In Training. ^ Good effort but needs more practice. Not ready for prime time yet. Still misses key assignments but getting better. Talent evident by spirited play and could be fully developed in future. Suggest Thugs coach work on fundamentals and strength training in near future. Hold at JV team, 1st on depth chart for remainder of   season.



Dogs win! Dogs win! Dogs win!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2015)

Old Dead River said:


> and just when you thought the homo sapiens killed out the neanderthals  there's no class in this forum, never has been, never will be. It's always been an inflammatory place, and sometime one has to become inflammatory just to tread water herein.
> 
> some of these kids are young and spoiled, they don't have good manners. remember there's also a couple of bama posers on here that weren't old enough to remember the 1992 national championship or the tailspin the program went into after Stallings got in trouble and left. You'd figure these johnny come lately fanboys would've at least read about it on wikipedia. After Saban retires that could happen again, maybe not via sanctions but more into wilderness effect.
> 
> ...





Old Dead River said:


> the arkansas team that uga beat is not the same team that shutout LSU and Ole Miss. teams change. Ark is executing at a very high level. I agree with Coach Bielema. Right now if you put Arkansas in a room with any team in the country they can hold their on. It's no coincidence that they played Bama so tough, they played State so tough, and shut these other teams out. They played poorly in the UGA game,
> 
> Fishhawk, surely you are wise enough to recognize that teams change throughout the course of the season. You could make the same argument that the uga team that shutout Mizzou isn't the same one that caved in to Florida. No comparison.
> 
> As for the personal stuff, these lunatics have made it personal. this place has always been like this, it'll be the same when I'm gone.





Old Dead River said:


> no I'm not leaving anytime soon. my point is that this forum has been overrun with rednecks and idiots for years. that will not change.



And ODR fell not far from his quote..  



Matthew6 said:


>



Wonder what he thinks about Arkansas this year? Arkansas ARE the best..


----------



## elfiii (Oct 20, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Dogs win! Dogs win! Dogs win!





Better, but needs improvement in consistency.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 20, 2015)

Good ole ODoR

aka: stingray


----------



## elfiii (Oct 20, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Good ole ODoR
> 
> aka: stingray



He did love him a delicious bass.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2015)

elfiii said:


> He did love him a delicious bass.



He also loved pulling the forum rules and the "lawyer" card..


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2015)

elfiii said:


> He did love him a delicious bass.



 It was evident from the bass selfies......


----------



## elfiii (Oct 20, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> He also loved pulling the forum rules and the "lawyer" card..



That was all talk.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yassir, and don't think we ain't gonna enjoy EACH and EVERY one of 'em !!!





riprap said:


> How have they been?






Not too good.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Dogs win! Dogs win! Dogs win!



I think the OP had you in mind when he started this thread.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I think the OP had you in mind when he started this thread.



So we have another Thug in the mix? So between 6, Spot, Quack and now that other Browning we are up too 4?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2015)

elfiii said:


> That was all talk.



I thought he was serious.. It's why I changed my location! I was scared!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not too good.


 quit sulking and fix the forum clock. Buck nasty is getting a little perturbed.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> quit sulking and fix the forum clock. Buck nasty is getting a little perturbed.



He's perturbed cause he is a Vol.. Understandable.. Their only signature win is against a sorry non ranked Dawg team..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> He's perturbed cause he is a Vol.. Understandable.. Their only signature win is against a sorry non ranked Dawg team..



Oh come on Slayer.. It could be worse. You could pull for Tech, FSU or Auburn.. Then you know you have hit rock bottom!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 20, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> He's perturbed cause he is a Vol.. Understandable.. Their only signature win is against a sorry non ranked Dawg team..





Browning Slayer said:


> Oh come on Slayer.. It could be worse. You could pull for Tech, FSU or Auburn.. Then you know you have hit rock bottom!



Psychiatrist needed to the Sports Forum....stat

Browning Slayer is talking to himself......alcohol may be involved!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I think the OP had you in mind when he started this thread.



I hope so


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 20, 2015)

Good ole stingray


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Good ole stingray


we need more cowbell and bass selfies around here.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Good ole stingray


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 21, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Good ole stingray





BROWNING7WSM said:


> Congrats again to tech who runs this state



yep. they suck but run this state.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> quit sulking and fix the forum clock. Buck nasty is getting a little perturbed.






Forum clock is Thug Slayer's project, not mine . .


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Forum clock is Thug Slayer's project, not mine . .



that explains it. 


go jacketzzzzzzzz 2016


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 21, 2015)

Tech


----------



## elfiii (Oct 21, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh come on Slayer.. It could be worse. You could pull for Tech, FSU or Auburn.. Then you know you have hit rock bottom!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 21, 2015)

bullgator said:


> Psychiatrist needed to the Sports Forum....stat
> 
> Browning Slayer is talking to himself......alcohol may be involved!



This normally happens to Dawg fans this time of year. 



They've realized this isn't the year, and they're about to get whipped by UF again.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 21, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> They've realized this isn't the year, and they're about to get whipped by UF again.



Yep and Mark Richt will have no good reason or excuse for it.

Doesn't matter to me. I don't contribute to the Alumni fund nohow.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 21, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> This normally happens to Dawg fans this time of year.
> 
> 
> 
> They've realized this isn't the year, and they're about to get whipped by UF again.



the win against mizzou helped some. The bye week too. It will be sad to have to witness two different dwag nation nervous breakdowns in the same season after uf and the barn do them in.  




all yours charlie norris


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2015)

elfiii said:


>


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 22, 2015)

The dogs do take losing with class.   Got that been there done that attitude 


Thank you dogs
Y'all are the reason they now hand out participation trophies 


Wooooooooooooooo


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 22, 2015)

rtr






Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 22, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Thank you dogs
> Y'all are the reason they now hand out participation trophies
> 
> 
> Wooooooooooooooo


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> The dogs do take losing with class.   Got that been there done that attitude
> 
> 
> Thank you dogs
> ...



Daily bamastillsux.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 22, 2015)

daily 38-10




Woooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 22, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Daily bamastillsux.



For the sake of Bammers on this board, they better not lose another game.. It's going to get down right ugly around here!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> For the sake of Bammers on this board, they better not lose another game.. It's going to get down right ugly around here!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> For the sake of Bammers on this board, they better not lose another game.. It's going to get down right ugly around here!



We will always have between the bushes 2015


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 22, 2015)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 22, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> We will always have between the bushes 2015



Sad, that will be your only highlight this year... 

Gonna be a good day when the Tide gets knocked out of the SEC championship by LSU!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sad, that will be your only highlight this year...
> 
> Gonna be a good day when the Tide gets knocked out of the SEC championship by LSU!




That's gonna be a good un.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 22, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> That's gonna be a good un.



Going to be even better when we beat Florida!


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Going to be even better when we beat Florida!



I hope too that one day the dogs can beat the gators.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> For the sake of Bammers on this board, they better not lose another game.. It's going to get down right ugly around here!



boy were you wrong. Roll Tide Dynasty


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> I hope too that one day the dogs can beat the gators.



The day is coming when Bama goes down! And Kirby will be the one to do it!

GO DAWGS 2016!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> The day is coming when Bama goes down! And Kirby will be the one to do it!
> 
> GO DAWGS 2016!



Nope, we get 'em first.  Hopefully, they will never be undefeated in 2017.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 4, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Nope, we get 'em first.  Hopefully, they will never be undefeated in 2017.



Won't be hard to slap them around now that Kirby left with all the Bama coaches.. 

The dynasty just came to an end!


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Won't be hard to slap them around now that Kirby left with all the Bama coaches..
> 
> The dynasty just came to an end!



I hope that the dogs get a chance to play bama a meaningful game next year. Hopefully the vols and gators dont get in the way this next season.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> I hope that the dogs get a chance to play bama a meaningful game next year. Hopefully the vols and gators dont get in the way this next season.



That would be nice but don't expect it next season. Next season is the shakedown cruise for the SS Smart.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2016)

dwagz suck in 2016, fanz ALREADY making excuses.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> dwagz suck in 2016, fanz ALREADY making excuses.



probably right Quack. I would love to see Tek rise from the ashes and win many games next year. Have a great day in the mon.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> probably right Quack. I would love to see Tek rise from the ashes and win many games next year. Have a great day in the mon.



Quack would also like to see Tech rise from the ashes.. But I don't see it happening..

I think they can win more than 1 ACC game this year..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2016)

elfiii said:


> That would be nice but don't expect it next season. Next season is the shakedown cruise for the SS Smart.



Don't be so sure. He's already trimming the fat and recruiting the best of the best from home turf. He's even identified potential recruits for 2017. I wouldn't be shocked to see the Dawgs come out of the gate on fire and keep it. 

Roll Dawgs / Go Tide


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> probably right Quack. I would love to see Tek rise from the ashes and win many games next year. Have a great day in the mon.





Browning Slayer said:


> Quack would also like to see Tech rise from the ashes.. But I don't see it happening..
> 
> I think they can win more than 1 ACC game this year..




We're going for a 4 win season !!!!  Our goals and aspirations are set low, because WE ARE GT !!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 4, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't be so sure. He's already trimming the fat and recruiting the best of the best from home turf. He's even identified potential recruits for 2017. I wouldn't be shocked to see the Dawgs come out of the gate on fire and keep it.
> 
> Roll Dawgs / Go Tide



this^ . Kirby will get it done at UGA.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> this^ . Kirby will get it done at UGA.



Remains to be seen. He talks the talk. I'm waiting to see him walk the walk.


----------

